
Ask HN: Are you using the Julia programming language for non-scientific tasks? - vanilla-almond
I really like the Julia programming language and although it is described as a general purpose language, it was designed with a focus on programming for mathematical and scientific domains (where it shines). Libraries outside these scientific domains are much less prevalent in the language (as is non-scientific programming activity in general).<p>Are you using Julia outside a scientific domain e.g. for a business app or a web app, or utility tasks? If you are, how have you found the experience and would you recommend the language for non-scientific tasks or domains?
======
ChrisRackauckas
I built some webapps and it works well. But I spend 99% of my life doing
scientific computing, so I tend to mostly use Julia only for scientific
computing.

